# Boxing at the Gym 8/12/2016 at 16:00



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

It wasn't my choice to only do boxing here: the sign behind me reads "Please do not kick the boxing bag." This was a short sample between rounds I filmed to check form and speed etc. I'm not too disappointed. I focused on punch power, especially on hitting hard from close launching distances, so if you slow the videos down, my punches do look pretty flimsily thrown.
 Go ahead and scrutinise my hands being down.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

Some self-notes here -- I seem to be throwing a lot of those double right hooks. Not necessarily bad, since I don't really consider it to be me neglecting my left hand, and it works against normal stances in the case of a body-head chain.


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 8, 2016)

My boxing days are 1/2 of my lifetime ago, so take my comments with a grain of salt. 

First of all, looks good, nice sweet science happening there. Seems like you have some pop.

I notice, though that when you return from your jab, you're dropping your left hand. I remember that much from my coaches. Later in the series, you're holding that left hand down by your belt, maybe that was because you were working your right hand and it was part of you were working on, but my dated experience reminds me that keeping those hands up throughout those exchanges is really important, especially following a jab, when you are likely to face a counter.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

ShortBridge said:


> My boxing days are 1/2 of my lifetime ago, so take my comments with a grain of salt.
> 
> First of all, looks good, nice sweet science happening there. Seems like you have some pop.
> 
> ...


At this time I was trying to simulate the lean-back counter from that particular defensive stance, similar to Mayweather. So, sort of intentional, it's not really a habit I have usually.


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 8, 2016)

Like I said, you look good to me and are moving well. I love the sweet science, but have been out of it for a long time and was never accomplished at it in any event.

Keep training!


----------



## marques (Dec 8, 2016)

I will let this chapter for the ones wiser than me.

Just a question / suggestion. Why don't you stop the bag with a punch? It increases the power (your training purpose) if you punch in the opposite direction and trains your timing. You seem waiting the bag stopping or even stop it with your hand.

Anyway, it looks very good for me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2016)

You have great speed.  Very nice.  Hard to comment further.  Keeping hands up is good, but if you're fast enough to avoid getting punched in the face, it's not absolutely required.  I'm not that fast, so I keep my hands up.


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 8, 2016)

Well you have good hand speed. And yes the hands need to stay up because even though your punches are quick and can come in a quick flurry someone can easily counter you because you have no defence up. I'd rather see a quick guy be technically sound and shore up weaknesses that someone could exploit than have him put all his eggs in the one basket and leave an opening he could get punished for, and inevitably will be punished for one day if he keeps at it long enough.

For example an easy counter I love would work well here and it'd be even easier than normal to pull off with your low hands, normally I'd parry your jab down and fire a cross through the created opening but simply blocking the jab and firing a cross once it's felt on the guard would find its mark in this case and the right hand you throw next would be blocked if the other guy keeps his hands up like he should. You did start with hands up but once you used that hand it returned to a pretty useless position.

With the mayweather lean back thing he's using philly shell defence and it leaves your lead side undefended or seemingly so. You want to keep that lead shoulder up so it takes the place of the glove you'd normally have up there and then blocking turns into a bit of a twist to take the shot on the shoulder instead of your head.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 8, 2016)

Hands are quick but in all honesty if you attempt to box someone in the manner you are dropping the lead hand on the retraction and not bringing your shoulder to your chin on the jab or the straight right you will get KOed. You are also keeping your right hand low on the rear hooks. Always recover to the jaw or your head is open way to much of the time.
The dropping of your lead in an attempt to mimic Mayweather (the Philly Shell) is lacking. Roll the lead shoulder to your jaw and the lead arm should be across your midsection to protect it not down by your hip.
Respect for putting out the videos, learn from the critiques.


----------



## marques (Dec 8, 2016)

This is why I like sparring. Instant feedback.  Filming, publishing, reading comments, pay attention to it or not, try again next training... Too long way. 

Joking. Everything as a place. I don't want you training power with my head. But still believe good sparring is a great 'master'. Can fix many things (as hands position after striking) in a creative, personalised way.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

marques said:


> I will let this chapter for the ones wiser than me.
> 
> Just a question / suggestion. Why don't you stop the bag with a punch? It increases the power (your training purpose) if you punch in the opposite direction and trains your timing. You seem waiting the bag stopping or even stop it with your hand.
> 
> Anyway, it looks very good for me.


I did do some stuff where I shoved the bag to stop it, but I didn't choose those clips and my Internet isn't really fast. C:


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

King Kobra said:


> Well you have good hand speed. And yes the hands need to stay up because even though your punches are quick and can come in a quick flurry someone can easily counter you because you have no defence up. I'd rather see a quick guy be technically sound and shore up weaknesses that someone could exploit than have him put all his eggs in the one basket and leave an opening he could get punished for, and inevitably will be punished for one day if he keeps at it long enough.
> 
> For example an easy counter I love would work well here and it'd be even easier than normal to pull off with your low hands, normally I'd parry your jab down and fire a cross through the created opening but simply blocking the jab and firing a cross once it's felt on the guard would find its mark in this case and the right hand you throw next would be blocked if the other guy keeps his hands up like he should. You did start with hands up but once you used that hand it returned to a pretty useless position.
> 
> With the mayweather lean back thing he's using philly shell defence and it leaves your lead side undefended or seemingly so. You want to keep that lead shoulder up so it takes the place of the glove you'd normally have up there and then blocking turns into a bit of a twist to take the shot on the shoulder instead of your head.


Thanks. I'll probably take evasion and blocking drills into consideration on future sessions. Usually my hands stay pretty tight during sparring and I found that I'm more a body attacker, I especially like hitting the shoulders.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

More clips will come today or tomorrow with all present and future feedback in mind.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 8, 2016)

You are trying to do about a hundred different things at once. Philly shells switch stepping. waving your arms around. God knows what else.

Stop it.

Basics.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 9, 2016)

1st video.  You are cutting your power short. You are punching at the bag and not into the bag.  Some of your power is lost because you stop moving forward.  The other loss of power come from punching with your elbows out.  I think you'll be very surprised with how much power you can generate by keeping the elbows in. 

The hooks to the body aren't generating enough power because you are trying to generate all of the power with just your arms.  If you get your waist into the hook to the body then you'll hit 100% with more power with less effort. Just be careful when you start generating power with your body because the impact may be more than what your wrist can handle.

Keep this in mind.  When you are squared up with the bag, it means you will not be able to use much waist or hip movement to generate power.  When you are at a side stance then you can put more twist into the punch.  Watch this video and only focus on the position of his legs and how he twists into his punches.  You'll notice that he's not squared up when he's getting ready to punch.  His legs are always in a position where he can take advantage of twisting his waist.


----------



## King Kobra (Dec 9, 2016)

And it'd be nice if the camera was up higher and also had your feet in the picture


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 9, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> ...Watch this video and only focus on the position of his legs and how he twists into his punches...



Damn, Tyson was frightening.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 9, 2016)

King Kobra said:


> And it'd be nice if the camera was up higher and also had your feet in the picture


The gym's boxing room layout doesn't allow that. That's the best shot I can manage at that place.


----------



## FriedRice (Mar 22, 2017)

For hands kept that low, you'd need more head movement and more footwork. Good hand speed, but too stiff. Chin is way up, needs to be tucked with shoulders up. Most Boxers who uses the Philly Shell or Mayweather Crab Defense, employ a lot of rhythm. You're to stiff and too upright.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2017)

marques said:


> I will let this chapter for the ones wiser than me.
> 
> Just a question / suggestion. Why don't you stop the bag with a punch? It increases the power (your training purpose) if you punch in the opposite direction and trains your timing. You seem waiting the bag stopping or even stop it with your hand.
> 
> Anyway, it looks very good for me.



Well in theory you should counter the bags movement with footwork.

But it is pretty taxing.


----------



## FriedRice (Mar 23, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> My boxing days are 1/2 of my lifetime ago, so take my comments with a grain of salt.
> 
> First of all, looks good, nice sweet science happening there. Seems like you have some pop.
> 
> I notice, though that when you return from your jab, you're dropping your left hand. I remember that much from my coaches. Later in the series, you're holding that left hand down by your belt, maybe that was because you were working your right hand and it was part of you were working on, but my dated experience reminds me that keeping those hands up throughout those exchanges is really important, especially following a jab, when you are likely to face a counter.



Incorrect. This is called the "Philly Shell" or the "Crab Defense" by the Mayweather camp. The lead hand is supposed to stay low, although he has it in a wrong position.


----------



## Muay Ninja (Dec 28, 2017)

You look stiff in that video. You should try and focus on relaxing on the bag a bit more. Your body needs to loosen up so that you conserve more energy and become less readable.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 28, 2017)

Muay Ninja said:


> You look stiff in that video. You should try and focus on relaxing on the bag a bit more. Your body needs to loosen up so that you conserve more energy and become less readable.


Seeing as this was over a year ago he's probably gotten better now


----------



## Muay Ninja (Dec 28, 2017)

Probably. Advice for anyone else new that views this none the less.

Relaxing the body is a very important part of training. Something that just isn't empthasized enough at a base level.


----------

